
The Father of Digital Life (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/14/mutation/meet-the-father-of-digital-life
======
carapace
Nils Aall Barricelli
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nils_Aall_Barricelli](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nils_Aall_Barricelli)
(Woefully brief.)

There's a lot about him in "Turing's Cathedral" by George Dyson.

